# Need help with Look 555 Fit vs traditional geometry



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok Guys, I have a Madone 5.9 58cm with 90mm stem. I love the fit and want to add a crit bike - Look 555 - and i want it to fit me the same. i have stared at the fit charts for hours and keep going back and forth on 57cm or 55cm as the proper match. Please help me compare them in an appropriate/scientific way. i think my primary concerns are effective top tube length and head tube length.
Link to Madone Geometry: http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1476000&f=1
Link to Look Geometry: http://www.lookcycle.com/products/geometrie/555_2007_geometry.pdf

And yes, I know i should just go ride one and compare, but the closest shop with Look is an hour+ away. I appreciate your feedback.
Thanks,
~ZH


----------

